# Using a JBL co2 system



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Has anyone used this brand of co2 system? if so how was ur experience with it?. The reason why im asking is because some1 is selling me a whole setup for $160 and i wanted to ask around first before buying it. Comments/feedbacks are much appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is this a pressurized setup? 

I am unsure of which one you are getting, as JBL seems to make several different sized kits. How large is the CO2 tank, and how large of a tank do you intend to use it on?

What does the kit involve? A CO2 tank, regulator, and needle valve are the minimum required. A check valve would also be highly recommended.

Of course, there are other things you may want, such as a solenoid, a drop checker and a bubble counter.


----------



## yourchoice (Dec 29, 2008)

This is what u get.

The picture work,woo hoo. The tank is over 95% full.The black thing is a diffuser(filled with plastic Eheim balls.).The co2 line hooks into the middle with a cannister filter hooked into the two ends.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes its a Pressurize full setup and the co2 tank is 20lbs. Im planning to use it on my 55g . 
SPEC
55g 48x12x18
eheim 2026
coralife 2x65 watts
Stealth 250 heater
55-60lbs of eco-comp



Darkblade48 said:


> Is this a pressurized setup?
> 
> I am unsure of which one you are getting, as JBL seems to make several different sized kits. How large is the CO2 tank, and how large of a tank do you intend to use it on?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

A tank doesn't have to be "high-tech" to use co2! It always helps plant growth, as typically it is the major inhibiter of plant growth.


----------



## yourchoice (Dec 29, 2008)

.another pic.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If everything is in working order, it is a good deal. 

I don't see a needle valve, however...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Needle valve is attached to the bubble counter - below it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah yes, I see it. I don't know how accurate those kind of built-in needle valves are, however.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I used to have a system similar to that above - the needle valve wasn't as accurate and I would have to readjust every week or so. Not bad though, for the price I paid at the time.


----------



## yourchoice (Dec 29, 2008)

"sold" giving a 30 day money back guarentee,Ran it at about 1 bubble per second for about 6 months.Maybe had to adjust it once or twice only after figuring it out.


----------

